# Samsung smartview and AV programs.



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I could not find a computer thread so please forgive if this is in wrong place 

I have a Samsung smart TV which has a great feature “Smart view” this allows you to select files on your PC to be viewed on the TV it worked perfectly with the free AVG until a few days ago and it now blocks smartview I swapped over to Avast which also blocked it, so I tried Scanguard this also blocked it? Windows security centre is running at the moment and does not block. Any suggestions please. 
I am still running Vista... I know...don't laugh.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm not familiar with this smart TV feature. Maybe your firewall on the computer is blocking a particular port that the TV needs? You should be able to unblock it if you can figure out what port it's using. Maybe your network/sharing settings have changed?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Thanks Klassik I am trying to do that but not much joy so far, perhaps I should get the proverbial kid next door to have a look.


----------

